# In need of interior Pics of a P-51 Mustang



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I am getting ready to build the 1:48 Accurate Minatures P-51 Mustang and I need some referance pics of the interior of the plane. Hope someone can help me


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's about a billion books out there with pictures of Mustangs inside and out.
Try searches at
http://www.squadron.com (their "in action" series has long been the standard, but they have hundreds of other reference series there)

http://www.zenithpress.com is also a great source of historicalk aviation books.


----------



## UrryBR (May 23, 2006)

*Use the greatest resource ever assembled by man!*

The internet is a fantastic resource for photographs of just about any airplane that you build. The ARC (Aircraft Resource Center) website has some great sections with fantastic photographs. I'm building Tamiya's P-47D, and have found a treasure trove of information. I have found everything from gun-camera footage, to blueprints, to engineering drawings--besides the photos of the cockpit, engine, supercharger, etc. Try the internet--it's free. :thumbsup:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

UHH what is the website address ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dontcha love that? :lol:

Have you tried Google Images, btw? Just type in P-51 Cockpit and you get:
http://images.google.com/images?q=P-51+cockpit&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## UrryBR (May 23, 2006)

Try www.aircraftresourcecenter.com.


----------



## pepperkay (Jul 22, 2010)

*Interior shots - P-51 ...*

Hi All:

I'm building up the Monogram (Revell) Visible P-51 and would like to add some interior detail, namely stringers and such ...

Can anyone point me to some images of same ? ...

I've tried Google and more, but never get a single photo of the interior structure ...

Thanks so much,

pepper


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ham1963 said:


> I am getting ready to build the 1:48 Accurate Minatures P-51 Mustang and I need some referance pics of the interior of the plane. Hope someone can help me


Which one? the interiors varied a bit and Accurate had the original P-51 but also the B version. They are mostly dull dark green inside with natural metal wheel wells.

Squadron's P-51 Mustang in Detail and Scale vol 1 will be worthwhile. IT covers the earlier versions of the plane.


----------



## pepperkay (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm building the D model ... I'd just like to see if there are any pictures of another model or the full size aircraft showing stringers and such on the side of the fuselage ...

Nothing fancy and I'm not particulalry interested in purchasing yet another Mustang book  ...

Thanks,

pepper


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A couple of things to watch with Internet photos is they are often presented out of context or incorrectly. The Allison engined Mustang cockpits and interiors differed not only in detail but in coloring from the later Merlin planes, and there are differences between the Mustang, P-51B/C and D. Many web sites just take whatever photo they van find and present it whether it represents what they are talking about or not. Also, most museum planes are painted incorrectly... so all the nice color museum and air show pictures are not really useful unless someone points out the differences. For example the P-51D had a wooden floor factory painted wtih flat black paint mixed with ground cork for a no skid texture. Most models show some sort of fake wood grain on the floor, and museum planes have newly made reproduction floors in varnished, natrual wood finish.

For internal structure, try googling stuff like "P-51 Mustang Restoration" There are quite a few photos on Flickr, Photobucket,e tc. This is from the Planes of Fame Mustang resto

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3523581927/

Here is another nice engine shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/woody24/3537794204/


----------

